# Lipstick shots



## Fasht

I haven't seen any thread about betta's unique lipsticks so I decided to start one. If you have any picture of your betta or someone elses (just make sure you give credit to the owner of the picture) lipstick shot, be sure to share them here for everyone to see!.

Have fun!!


----------



## angiessa

Heh...my guy looks like his lipstick got applied during a bumpy car ride. It's all the way down his chin. :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You can kind of see her red lipstick from here. Hard to get a still shot of Miss Fidget.


----------



## Fasht

Awe!! He's adorable!! Love that gothy look on him. Can i has? Lol. Are you planning to breed him? You would prolly get some awesom babies if you do!


----------



## Fasht

LittleBettaFish said:


> You can kind of see her red lipstick from here. Hard to get a still shot of Miss Fidget.


Yeah I can see some red color on your beauty. She's like "I'm Ms. Sophisticated" xD


----------



## BettaKnight

look awesome :]


----------



## angiessa

LittleBettaFish said:


> You can kind of see her red lipstick from here. Hard to get a still shot of Miss Fidget.


LOL, one of my fish is like that. The only pictures I have of him are red and blue streaks across the camera lens. She's adorable, though! :-D



Fasht said:


> Awe!! He's adorable!! Love that gothy look on him. Can i has? Lol. Are you planning to breed him? You would prolly get some awesom babies if you do!


Thanks! :-D

Nope, I'm not set up for breeding (don't have the space for all those babies), and I would only stress myself out, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Fasht

Awe, raising fry can also be a stress reliever, i often find myself having fun when i stare at my babies xD


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

I don't know if it counts, but Flanery has a little French mustache.


----------



## Fasht

FlaneryPlakat said:


> I don't know if it counts, but Flanery has a little French mustache.


Ofcourse it does! I love his french mustache, it's sooo cute.


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

XD Thanks. My friend said he looks like he would be a good waiter.


----------



## angiessa

OMG, that mustache is ADORABLE!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

:3 Thank you. I've seen a lot on Aquabid that have that lipstick look.


----------



## bananafish

Flanery - Have you ever seen the website catsthatlooklikehitler.com? If your betta were a cat, he'd be a Kitler!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

XD I think that kinda made my day.


----------



## JBosley

This thread makes me smile! :-D


----------



## Fasht

bananafish said:


> Flanery - Have you ever seen the website catsthatlooklikehitler.com? If your betta were a cat, he'd be a Kitler!


Lol thats funny



JBosley said:


> This thread makes me smile! :-D


That's good! Thats what all we betta lovers have in common!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha your lipstick and moustaches are all adorable!!

Here's Marbles and her lipstick xD and eggs. LOL


----------



## angiessa

Cute!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

bananafish said:


> Flanery - Have you ever seen the website catsthatlooklikehitler.com? If your betta were a cat, he'd be a Kitler!


I was just about to post that! I was thinking if there was a fish version of that site he could be on it.


----------



## a123andpoof

FlaneryPlakat said:


> I don't know if it counts, but Flanery has a little French mustache.


That is adorable!!! I want him!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

:3 Thank you. I think this has become a Lipstick/Mustache thread. XD


----------



## MandiceP

Glaedr hasn't quite yet learned to keep his "in the lines" but here he is sporting his electric yellow smeared lipstick LOL


----------



## angiessa

MandiceP said:


> Glaedr hasn't quite yet learned to keep his "in the lines" but here he is
> sporting his electric yellow smeared lipstick LOL



OMG, I'm in love. That is the most gorgeous shade of yellow. <3


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

I have to agree. He's stunning, and can also pull off that yellow very nicely.


----------



## Fasht

MandiceP said:


> Glaedr hasn't quite yet learned to keep his "in the lines" but here he is sporting his electric yellow smeared lipstick LOL


OMG that yellow lipstick <3 It looks adorable in a meanwhile it also looks like she had a bad make up done xD



BeautifulBetta said:


> Hahaha your lipstick and moustaches are all adorable!!
> 
> Here's Marbles and her lipstick xD and eggs. LOL


Marbles is such a cutie! That's what I call a momma who uses her lips!


----------



## MandiceP

Fasht said:


> OMG that yellow lipstick <3 It looks adorable in a meanwhile it also looks like she had a bad make up done xD


he... lol he's a PK. Even funnier that he has lipstick! LOL I love him so much. The pic in my avatar is him too but he is under a florescent light and it washes out his color... the shot I posted is under an incandescent and I think it shows his true colors best! LOL

To me he looks like a young child who is playing around with mom's makeup! LOL


----------



## Fasht

MandiceP said:


> he... lol he's a PK. Even funnier that he has lipstick! LOL I love him so much. The pic in my avatar is him too but he is under a florescent light and it washes out his color... the shot I posted is under an incandescent and I think it shows his true colors best! LOL


Deffinitely use the light that shows your betta's color the best! He really looks awesome under an incandescent light. I just wanna pucker up and give her a kiss but I can't =(


----------



## MandiceP

I'll give him one for you ;-) Thanks for the compliments guys, He is secretly my favorite! lol


----------



## Zappity

Squeee, they're all so cute x]

Here's my little girl who wears makeup. You can't really see it in the picture, but the top half of her eyes are blue, her lips are a little red, and she has blush above her eyes xD


----------



## betta lover1507

i could see it :3 i love this thread :-D








who else thinks she over did her makeup? LOL


----------



## Fasht

betta lover1507 said:


> i could see it :3 i love this thread :-D
> 
> who else thinks she over did her makeup? LOL


I think she has too much blush on! lol



Zappity said:


> Squeee, they're all so cute x]
> 
> Here's my little girl who wears makeup. You can't really see it in the picture, but the top half of her eyes are blue, her lips are a little red, and she has blush above her eyes xD


she have just enough foundation though a clearer picture would probably give her justice =p


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

betta lover1507 said:


> i could see it :3 i love this thread :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else thinks she over did her makeup? LOL


She looks like she got into mommy's bag and found the lipstick. Lol! I love it.


----------



## Zappity

@bettalover1507
Lol!! She looks like me when I first discovered lipstick xD



Fasht said:


> I think she has too much blush on! lol
> 
> 
> 
> she have just enough foundation though a clearer picture would probably give her justice =p


Try this one  She moves so much it's hard to get a clear picture!


----------



## Fasht

Zappity said:


> @bettalover1507
> Lol!! She looks like me when I first discovered lipstick xD
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one  She moves so much it's hard to get a clear picture!


She seems like she has lushious eye shadow on this picture


----------



## MandiceP

I completely forgot about Thorn when I posted Glaedr. This is my other Dragon PK male and he has a lovely shade of lipstick I think! LOL He also likes to rouge his chin and cheeks a bit! LOL


----------



## PitGurl

Phoebe....


----------



## MandiceP

OMG Pitgurl, Phoebe's lipstick is very elegant! How cute! She's even puckering for the picture! LOL


----------



## betta lover1507

soo cute >-< Pheobe's is soo "perfected" she's been practicing Lol. thorn has his lipstick going under his chin XD he must've didn't know when to stop lol
also the over make-up lady is a mommy XD


----------



## SlinkyInk

Haha, Pitgurl! Phoebe is so pretty! She even looks like she's wearing blush! What a dainty girl!


----------



## Betta Slave

Just... just look at this hackjob XD Pff.... It's more like he smeared chocolate all over his face... XD 


















And then following are Hattie and Zabuza


----------



## Fasht

OMG this thread is really something huh? Such beautiful make ups makes me wanna squeeze their gills lol


----------



## betta lover1507

i love the last guy's lips ) the first guy has a little "L+" on his fore head XD


----------



## angiessa

Too many adorable lipstick/mustache pics! :-D


----------



## Tisia

I have a few with lipstick or mustaches, need to find/take more pics though, lol. here's one of my newest boys though


----------



## copperarabian

Fish I photographed with black lips

My friends fish Tahoe


















My friends fish who is unnamed


----------



## Fasht

@Tisia: good looking red lipstick and ofcourse great looking fish!
@Copperabian: I like how that solid white has black moustache and that marble is soo adorable!


----------



## bettalover2033

What are the chances of a thread such as this one?! I just bought a "lipstick" betta on Saturday!

Feast your eyes on the Male that had no choice but to be a Female:


















This is probably my favorite picture of him...He also has some red over his eyes which is really cute!









(This is the first "Lipstick" betta I had!) Also his red spot or "birth mark" is a really nice touch.


----------



## Fasht

@bettalover: OMG soo cute! I do love those eyeshadows that she has, looks like a professional makeup artist did her marbling


----------



## angiessa

Wow, he looks like he used a lip liner pencil. Not many of them have such a clear, perfect definition. Adorable! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

angiessa said:


> Wow, he looks like he used a lip liner pencil. Not many of them have such a clear, perfect definition. Adorable! :-D


I know! Its amazing how it so evenly fits his lips.



Fasht said:


> @bettalover: OMG soo cute! I do love those eyeshadows that she has, looks like a professional makeup artist did her marbling


Yeah, he's a male...He looks so much like a female though with the colors on him...Poor male lol.

He doesnt look like a girl when he flares though! LOL


----------



## kfish

I don't have a betta with lipstick, but I loooove this thread!

They're all so adorable! I may have to get a betta with lipstick next...


----------



## bettalover2033

kfish said:


> I don't have a betta with lipstick, but I loooove this thread!
> 
> They're all so adorable! I may have to get a betta with lipstick next...


Trust me they are pretty hard to find, but when you get them you just want to stare and take millions of pictures. Hopefully they stay still for you to do so.


----------



## betta lover1507

dragons tend to sometimes look like they had an over load of lipstick


----------



## purplemuffin

Not my betta but I remember everyone laughing over this guy on aquabid:










Just check out those LIPS! Amazing. I think last time he was brought up we dubbed him the rocky horror picture show betta


----------



## StarBetta

BeautifulBetta said:


> Hahaha your lipstick and moustaches are all adorable!!
> 
> Here's Marbles and her lipstick xD and eggs. LOL


The first time I saw this picture (On another thread) I was like "Omg!" Now I constantly check Rose to see if she did this. I want her to! Lol I stalk her :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

LOL that is some crazy lipstick lover, some reason it reminds me of a duck  he is cute and FUNKEEHH


----------



## bettalover2033

purplemuffin said:


> Not my betta but I remember everyone laughing over this guy on aquabid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just check out those LIPS! Amazing. I think last time he was brought up we dubbed him the rocky horror picture show betta


Haha, poor male really had a lipstick job due on him! It is such a weird thing to look at because he is a black masked male!


----------



## Fasht

@purple that male is funny yet so cute xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> @purple that male is funny yet so cute xD


I agree! If you look at his eyes they looks like they are partially closed as a female would look.:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

adorable little guy i would LOVE him >-<


----------



## Marlboroack

FlaneryPlakat said:


> I don't know if it counts, but Flanery has a little French mustache.


wee wee


----------



## betta lover1507

here i got one  she is my new AB girl seems sick :-(
pic:








she has a white tip


----------



## bettalover2033

Marlboroack said:


> wee wee


This is the correct way to say that *(Oui Oui)*;-)


----------



## MMad1121

Heres mine


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

MMad1121 said:


> Heres mine


Yay! More mustaches! Handlebar mustaches at that.


----------



## GreyCheyenne

*Phyanna*

This is my new female (just got her today). You can't see very much of it in this pic, but Phyanna has "lipstick" too.


----------



## betta lover1507

i could see it  she almost looks albino, i love herr <3


----------



## GreyCheyenne

Thanks!!! I thought she was pretty cute


----------



## GreyCheyenne

Thanks! I thought she was pretty cute


----------



## betta lover1507

i don't think she'll stay like that forever ;-) because i think she might marble up, i don't have an example because i never owned a marble  or any color changers


----------



## GreyCheyenne

awww I wish she would stay the same!


----------



## betta lover1507

here some what of an example, a pic when i first saw lacey:








and at home she blossomed:
















lacey is on the right


----------



## GreyCheyenne

Wow, she did really get more colorful! My other fish, Captain Shining & Magdalena, seem to be a brighter color than when I got them.


----------



## betta lover1507

that's because they have more space and live happily  way better than living in a petstore


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> i don't think she'll stay like that forever ;-) because i think she might marble up, i don't have an example because i never owned a marble  or any color changers


You DO own a marble. She is in your avatar.


----------



## betta lover1507

wuhhh?! :lol: omg i didn't evn know XD i thought she was some blue combodian like my brothers


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> wuhhh?! :lol: omg i didn't evn know XD i thought she was some blue combodian like my brothers


Yeah, that is the marble gene she has.:lol::-D


----------



## betta lover1507

i didn't even notice 0-o that's pretty messed up, but now am exicted if she'll marble up :-D


----------



## MistersMom

WOW i love these!


----------



## Tikibirds

Jolteon had a mustache. Poor girl


----------



## Hallyx

Just a little blue 'stache for the gals.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Hallyx: I hope you know he is a boy. Also I hope you know that, that comment was a very positive and reassuring one. Not to come off as rude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

I think they mean a blue mustache for ladies to oogle at.


----------



## betta lover1507

LOL my girl has something like betta'srule has :lol: :








some little lipstick wouldn't hurt XD


----------



## bettalover2033

FlaneryPlakat said:


> I think they mean a blue mustache for ladies to oogle at.


Ahh I see! That makes MUCH more sense now LOL!


----------



## Hallyx

Actually, it was intended as a double entendre. 

Hehehe...


----------



## betta lover1507

omg i wrote the wrong user i mean hallyx XD so sorry :lol:


----------



## Hallyx

@bettalover1507. Your female would make a nice pairing with my HM. Good looking spawn, don't you think? With little moustaches all around. LoL


----------



## betta lover1507

Hallyx said:


> @bettalover1507. Your female would make a nice pairing with my HM. Good looking spawn, don't you think? With little moustaches all around. LoL


OMG your so right :lol: i love little mustaches or lipsticks >-<


----------



## SwimmR

*Creamsicle, with a Fu Man Chu mustache!*

I swore I wasn't going to get another betta until I saw this one... He's #7... Isn't his Fu Man Chu mustache adorable?


----------



## betta lover1507

he perfected his lipstick ;-) nice black lips


----------



## bananafish

Hallyx that is one gorgeous fish. And he totally looks like he's doing Blue Steel or something. 

Free mustache ride? :lol:


----------



## Betta Loco




----------



## bettalover2033

SwimmR said:


> I swore I wasn't going to get another betta until I saw this one... He's #7... Isn't his Fu Man Chu mustache adorable?


If I would have seen him, I probably would have given in as well. I'm a sucker for oranges, since they aren't so common.


----------



## lvandert

My girl Velvet has a goatee lol


----------



## Fasht

lvandert said:


> My girl Velvet has a goatee lol


Roflmfao! now that's original and cute!


----------



## lovebug009

The goth look........


----------



## betta lover1507

love that one ^^^ lol


----------



## Rosso1011

If this boy wasn't pretty enough, check out those lips! Looks like a rock star lipstick job to me. ;-)

View attachment 49759


----------



## betta lover1507

wow love the lipstick )


----------



## Pucky21811

My little Princess Winnipeg gives you kisses!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

She's adorable!


----------



## betta lover1507

love her lips! its very cute :3


----------



## Junglist

Momo-


----------



## Jessicatm137

I love the lipstick/mustache Bettas! I saw one with white lipstick in PetSmart once... wish I had gotten it.


----------



## kfish

AHHH Princess Winnipeg is SO ADORABLE. /STEAL STEAL STEAL STEAL STEAL


----------



## Martinismommy




----------



## Jessicatm137

Martinismommy said:


>


EEEEEEEEEE He's _*adorable!!!*_


----------



## betta lover1507

i was like "whoah" when i saw him XP


----------



## lvandert

XD my new girl has a mustache. I'm waiting for her to get better (and color up) so I can take a picture.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Martinismommy: That's a perfect pose!


----------



## lilyth88




----------



## xShainax

This is my betta moonbeams lip stick shot. He got in a fight with a dwarf gourami an lost thats why he is beat up.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6345008796/


----------



## bettalover2033

His colors look like they would be really nice, but loss of color and his position doesn't seem to be very right.

How many gallons is he in currently? I wold suggest quarantining him.


----------



## xShainax

bettalover2033 said:


> His colors look like they would be really nice, but loss of color and his position doesn't seem to be very right.
> 
> How many gallons is he in currently? I wold suggest quarantining him.


If this was to me....He passed away after the picture was taken. It depressed me but now my baby is Spitfire who is in a 29 gallon by himself

Here is his shot.


----------



## PhilipPhish

My orange VT girl has big black lips! I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## lvandert

My new girl Popcorn and her mustache


----------



## lvandert

Ok so since Patrick has been moved into a new tank he's been super happy (blowing bubble nests and what not) and he's developed this "Hitler" stash. It's bright, almost florescent green. Either that or its super reflective...


----------



## betta lover1507

my new boy "Zero" has white lipstick:


----------



## SageMyster

Got milk? (Calvin still in his cup)


----------

